# European Delivery - Diesel pumps in Germany



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

For those of you who did ED with a 335D, are the nozzle sizes in Europe standard and do they fit without the leaky adapter?


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

Works great, no need for adapters. The pump shut off as it was supposed to with no spills.
Diesel is widely available at virtually every gas station.

You may want to pack a few pair of disposable gloves to wear for refueling so that you don't transfer diesel fumes from the pump nozzle to your hands to your nice new leather. Two of the three pumps I used were spotless; one was not.


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

The nozzels were not an issue. One place had a recent spill which I got on my shoes. When I got back in the car you could smell it a little.
The only PITA was on the last day when I wanted to leave the car with exactly 1/4 of a tank, the quantity meter did not work and I overfilled it to 1/3 of a tank.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Diesel pumps are usually quite dirty from spills and so on.

As someone that drives a diesel BMW, I would suggest that anyone doing ED bring a pair of work gloves with them for fill ups.

I always keep a pair of gloves in my E61 for this reason.


----------



## Tedj101 (Nov 24, 2009)

Patrick said:


> Diesel pumps are usually quite dirty from spills and so on.
> 
> As someone that drives a diesel BMW, I would suggest that anyone doing ED bring a pair of work gloves with them for fill ups.
> 
> I always keep a pair of gloves in my E61 for this reason.


I got a package of surgeon's gloves at Wal Mart and keep them in my trunk...

<TED>


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

I had no issues on my trip filling up in Austria and Italy.

Where do we get these adapters - I have a feeling I will encounter a problem in the US.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

EYE4SPEED said:


> I had no issues on my trip filling up in Austria and Italy.
> 
> Where do we get these adapters - I have a feeling I will encounter a problem in the US.


I have heard they are delivered with the car.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

EYE4SPEED said:


> I had no issues on my trip filling up in Austria and Italy.
> 
> Where do we get these adapters - I have a feeling I will encounter a problem in the US.


Just make sure you get it, my was missing and I noticed that few day at home


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

tlak77 said:


> Just make sure you get it, my was missing and I noticed that few day at home


Maybe I didn't do my homework before buying a diesel. There's an adapter for the fuel pumps in the US? When/why would this be necessary?


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

Most likely you will not need it, I haven't used it once yet. Some pumps have nozzle with larger diameter which are useful for trucks - quicker fill-ups. Adapter is funnel which let you use this type of pumps if no other option is available.


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

I think if you fill up near highways and high traffic areas you will be okay. I'm just worried about po'dunk country towns where they only fill up their tractors. I want the adapter for these situations though.

So we get them from the dealer or PC upon delivery? I didn't get one during my ED.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

tlak77 said:


> Most likely you will not need it, I haven't used it once yet. Some pumps have nozzle with larger diameter which are useful for trucks - quicker fill-ups. Adapter is funnel which let you use this type of pumps if no other option is available.


Thanks


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

EYE4SPEED said:


> I think if you fill up near highways and high traffic areas you will be okay. I'm just worried about po'dunk country towns where they only fill up their tractors. I want the adapter for these situations though.
> 
> So we get them from the dealer or PC upon delivery? I didn't get one during my ED.


I didn't get one during ED either. I guess I'll get it along with the IPod adapter at redelievery. During ED, BMW gave me the US front & rear license plate brackets, but the guy at LOG IN&OUT said I couldn't leave them in the car. I guess I'll need to do exchange at redelivery.


----------



## 5SeriesNatsFan (Mar 8, 2010)

I am expecting delivery of my 335d in mid-july. (It is at production stage 152 at the Munich factory with an estimated completion date of June 17). Reading the messages about diesel fuel nozzles, can someone post a picture of a U.S. diesel fuel nozzle that fits the 335D's tank without an adapter? The shell station near my house sells ULSD with a nozzle that contains a spring like device wrapped around the upper portion of the nozzle. Is this the nozzle that fits? (In a few days, I just might take a picture and post it) Thanks for the advice.


----------



## 5SeriesNatsFan (Mar 8, 2010)

That looks like the Tasman Green color in the photograph? Is it?


----------

